# Where can I buy Knotty Alder



## mikeho (Nov 7, 2009)

I live in Nebraska and am having trouble finding knotty alder. I don't need much just enough to build a small vanity.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

For such a simple project, why give yourself an impossible mountain to climb?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I may know where there's some 4/4. How much do you need and I'll go check to make sure it's still there? Would be shipped from Georgia.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

West of the Mississippi, Alder is fairly common as it grows mainly in the Pacific NW. 
East of there, not so much.


----------



## KeithStephens (Dec 5, 2008)

You can order from Woodworkers Source.


----------

